# dmx and vsa



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got a enttec usb dmx controller and a 4 channel dimmer box.
i am using it VSA 4.0 
i was wondering if i define the dimmers as a dmx relay would that give me the option to simple turn the lights on and off instead of dimming them ?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to post a reply to bring your question to the forefront. (I myself haven't used dmx controllers.)


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

What brand and model is the DMX Dimmer/Relay pack are you using??? Most of these units can be set for Dimming and or Switching mode. Then you need to configure a few settings in VSA to make for either dimming or switching. Pay attention to the part of setting VSA in BAR or Pulse mode.

Here are few links to older threads help you along the way

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/76224-dmx-vsa-programing-problems.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/80404-dmx-dimmer-pack-relay-help-needed.html


----------

